# how to put text on a pdf file.



## eliteway13 (May 22, 2007)

How can you send an editable PDF file? I have Adobe reader version 8. any help will be appreciated. When i send a pdf file i want the receiver to be able to edit it and put text on it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

They have to have Adobe Reader 8 then, no other easy way.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> They have to have Adobe Reader 8 then, no other easy way.


How will that allow *eliteway13* to create or edit the PDF file in the first place so that the recipient can fill it in?

AFAIK, you need a full version of Acrobat to create a PDF form that allows the recipient of the PDF file to fill in the areas of the form and then print out the filled in form. NOTE: Acrobat Reader will not allow saving the form with the filled in data.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> How will that allow *eliteway13* to create or edit the PDF file in the first place so that the recipient can fill it in?


It won't.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

An editable PDF would need to be created by Adobe Acrobat as a fillable form (full version, not the Reader)

Generally people tend not to use PDF where the expectation is to allow the form to be filled out on-line. PDF was not really designed for that.


----------



## eliteway13 (May 22, 2007)

I have the Regular free acrobat reader 8 and so does the recipient. When i made The pdf file I set it so that they can edit, print, save etc. They could do all but edit. I have to send the file pdf because they cant open the file with out the program that created it. I tried to send it with paint but it loses the resolution and They wont accept that at work. Someone mentioned the full version of adobe. will that help? You have to pay for that one huh? Well thanks for helping me guys. you guys are great. when ever i read forums on other websites people are usually mean to people who ask questions. specially when they are not specific.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

PDF reader is just that, a reader. It's not an editor.
The full version of Adobe is quite expensive. Actually very expensive...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I meant to say the full version.

Acrobat Standard is $300 and Pro is $450.


----------



## GeekGawd (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes. The person who needs to edit the PDF, will have to buy Adobe Professional.
If you want a cheaper option. Create the PDF with Foxit. Foxit's PDF Editor is cheaper. It is popular but I cannot vouch for the editor version, since I have to used it. 
The issue you might face is compatibility. A (cheaper) 3rd party reader must be able to edit documents made with Adobe Acrobat 8.
Link: http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/pe_intro.php


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

FYI, you need Adobe Acrobat, not "Adobe Professional"


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

erick295 said:


> FYI, you need Adobe Acrobat, not "Adobe Professional"


Actually, you need at least "Adobe Acrobat 8 Professional" ($449 USD) if you want to create PDF forms that people using the free Acrobat Reader 8 program can then fill in and print or save.

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/matrix.html

Looks like saving the filled in forms is a new and very welcome feature. From what I recall, previous versions of Acrobat would not allow saving the filled in forms, only printing was allowed.


----------



## eliteway13 (May 22, 2007)

Ok I'll try these things. Thanks everyone!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

What programs do both you and the receiver have? If you both have Office for instance you can send high resolution with PowerPoint and it can be edited. There might be options if you tell us what you used to make the file, the general content (photos & text etc) and the programs available.

There are free Office applications with presentation software. You might also save from something like Irfanview at high resolution and JPG quality and the document might be fine.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> Actually, you need at least "Adobe Acrobat 8 Professional" ($449 USD) if you want to create PDF forms that people using the free Acrobat Reader 8 program can then fill in and print or save.
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/matrix.html
> 
> Looks like saving the filled in forms is a new and very welcome feature. From what I recall, previous versions of Acrobat would not allow saving the filled in forms, only printing was allowed.


I think erik meant that the word Acrobat is in there, since GeekGawd said Adobe Professional.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> I think erik meant that the word Acrobat is in there, since GeekGawd said Adobe Professional.


Yes, exactly.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok.


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Something I came across in my travels...have not tried it yet, but looks promising and is inexpensive
Check out CenoPDF at http://www.lystech.com/ 
Product is extension which uses MS Word to create pdf forms etc.
If you have Word, it might be an answer...worth a look


----------



## pcb (Nov 26, 2001)

This excellent free PDF "viewer", PDF XChange Viewer, allows you to write into a PDF (you have to place the cursor manually-independent of the text in the pdf file you wish to append), and add all sorts of comment types.

I recommend all to try it out-I discovered it a couple of days ago.


----------



## GeekGawd (Apr 9, 2003)

Yea, i meant adobe "Acrobat" Pro. My humble apologies.


----------

